# Should I pursue this as medical negligence?



## willclementine (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, 


I know that your expertise is not in the area of medical negligence, but I would love to have your gut feeling on whether or not I should pursue this issue with a solicitor. 


I have premature ovarian failure so had to do a DE IVF and need hormonal support to sustain a pregnancy. I had treatment in Prague. When I returned home, I waited for 14 days as instructed and then went to a private clinic for an hcg blood test. (I had done all of my pre-IVF testing at this clinic and they knew my whole situation.)They told me that I was not pregnant. (I recently found out my level was 4.5 - some women are pregnant with levels of 3+, but most women are pregnant with 5+ at that point.) I stopped the medication as instructed by my Prague clinic upon a negative hcg test. I started bleeding and it continued for several weeks. I had another hcg test after I had severe pain and continued bleeding a few weeks later. It turns out that I had been pregnant but that i had just miscarried (in my 6th week) due to not having the hormones. The clinic then called me to tell me that I WAS pregnant, but of course I knew that that was no longer true. 


As a result of having a miscarriage, our next IVF cycle, for which we already had plane tickets and hotel reservations, has been cancelled. 


I just wonder if you have an opinion as to whether the clinic who gave me the incorrect hcg test instead of suggesting I retest and continue the hormones should bear any responsibility for my next IVF, which we have rescheduled for 2 month's time. They say that it's my fault for stopping the medication - and that with such a low hcg level I would have miscarried anyway. 


I have just taken another hcg test at a different hospital. My level was 13 points higher that the one I took a few days before at the other clinic, even though I already miscarried. The dr said that it's likely that their lab results come back well under what they should be. 


Do you think that this is worth pursuing or do you think it's something that I just need to deal with and move on? 


Thanks for your advice!


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm so sorry for your loss and all the problems you've experienced.

You might want to speak to Infertility Network UK in the first instance for some free help and support with this and then decide from there whether or not to contact a clinical negligence lawyer.

Best of luck 

LouGhevaert


----------



## willclementine (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Lou!


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Pleasure - I hope you get some resolution and make the right decision for you.

All the best

LouGhevaert


----------

